# Out Now: Fluid Woods - Cinematic Woodwind Shorts (Audio Imperia & Performance Samples)



## audioimperia (Jun 24, 2022)

*AUDIO IMPERIA & PERFORMANCE SAMPLES: FLUID BRASS*

Fluid Woods marks the 3rd collaborative effort between Audio Imperia and Performance Samples, falling in lockstep with Fluid Brass’ goals: fast repetition-sourced shorts sampling in a decidedly easy-to-use interface.

The instrument configuration is traditional: solo flute, solo oboe, solo clarinet, solo bassoon, and solo piccolo - recorded in tutti in the same room as Fluid Brass. The library highlights up to 8 dynamics and 6 rep speeds, going above and beyond even Fluid Brass in terms of expression.

All samples within Fluid Woods are sourced from real repetition performances, for enhancing the cohesive energy of your lines. We’ve also recorded the samples at different speeds (six in total), with the faster speeds automatically triggered based on your playing speed, to accommodate faster phrases – leading to more fluent and realistic performances because you are triggering samples that are actually pulled from faster performances.

Watch our walkthrough video HERE.

*PRICING: *$79 INTRO PRICING ($99 regular): The intro pricing offer goes through July 22nd.

1x Piccolo, 1x Flute, 1x Oboe, 1x Clarinet, 1x Bassoon.
5 mic positions: Close, Section, A/B, Wide, Ambient.
Up to 8 dynamic layers and up to 10 round robins.
Faster speeds automatically triggered based on your playing speed.
Approximately 22 GB installed (NCW format).
Made for the free Kontakt Player.
*BUY NOW*


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

✅


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

Very good sounding short woodwinds. Thanks @audioimperia .

Sorry if this is a bit of OT questions. When can we expect your Dark Strings library release ?


----------



## tritonely (Jun 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry if this is a bit of OT questions.


And also bit of a rude question, sorry @audioimperia. Could we expect more Fluid-libraries, something like Fluid Strings/Perc/Keys/Harps and the ultimate goal: Fluid Bagpipes? Eventually a Fluid Orchestra would be great!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

tritonely said:


> And also bit of a rude question


Why is it rude ? I see nothing rude asking about a release of a library by the same developer.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

tritonely said:


> And also bit of a rude question, sorry @audioimperia. Could we expect more Fluid-libraries, something like Fluid Strings/Perc/Keys/Harps and the ultimate goal: Fluid Bagpipes? Eventually a Fluid Orchestra would be great!


I think it is rude of you to imply I'm being rude.


----------



## tritonely (Jun 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I think it is rude of you to imply I'm being rude.


Oh sorry @muziksculp, that definitely was not what I meant. I should have written it like: 'And now a bit of rude question from me (sorry audioimperia)*:* could we expect more...' Haven't even think about that you would be rude, I only quoted you that I follow up your question as we both bestoke them with our questions in a short time after eachother where you say 'bit of OT' about your question and I say 'bit of a rude' about my question. Rude is implying on my own question as I'm fishing a tease about a never announced library in their own commercial thread. Sorry again, should have written and quoted it differently.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi @tritonely ,

No worries, I understand. I also would like you to understand that I'm never posting questions to be rude, I'm just trying to get feedback from a developer that teased us with a library a while back, and left us to wonder about it. @audioimperia can easily give me some feedback regarding my question here. If they don't have a release date, they can say we don't know, if they know they can give us an approximate date, or be more specific. Again, this is what this forum is all about, exchanging info. with each other, and with developers. Nothing rude about requesting some feedback. 

Take Care, and Lots of 🧡
Muziksculp


----------



## tritonely (Jun 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @tritonely ,
> 
> No worries, I understand. I also would like you to understand that I'm never posting questions to be rude, I'm just trying to get feedback from a developer that teased us with a library a while back, and left us to wonder about it. @audioimperia can easily give me some feedback regarding my question here. If they don't have a release date, they can say we don't know, if they know they can give us an approximate date, or be more specific. Again, this is what this forum is all about, exchanging info. with each other, and with developers. Nothing rude about requesting some feedback.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with those fine words! And again, I wanted to imply the word rude on my own question but that didn't succeed with a whisky and my non-native language haha. Fully agree to ask for an update on the release of a well teased string library where AI should know it's our highest regarded drug on the market, especially if it's dark, raw and chamber sized. Cheers and have a nice weekend!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 24, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> *AUDIO IMPERIA & PERFORMANCE SAMPLES: FLUID BRASS*
> 
> Fluid Woods marks the 3rd collaborative effort between Audio Imperia and Performance Samples, falling in lockstep with Fluid Brass’ goals: fast repetition-sourced shorts sampling in a decidedly easy-to-use interface.
> 
> ...



who ever is writing these demos, damn! Probably Jasper


----------



## audioimperia (Jun 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> who ever is writing these demos, damn! Probably Jasper


One is from Jasper, the others are from our team member Adam.


----------



## audioimperia (Jun 24, 2022)

tritonely said:


> Definitely agree with those fine words! And again, I wanted to imply the word rude on my own question but that didn't succeed with a whisky and my non-native language haha. Fully agree to ask for an update on the release of a well teased string library where AI should know it's our highest regarded drug on the market, especially if it's dark, raw and chamber sized. Cheers and have a nice weekend!


Soon  We’ll post some more info about it within the next two weeks.


----------



## audioimperia (Jun 24, 2022)

tritonely said:


> And also bit of a rude question, sorry @audioimperia. Could we expect more Fluid-libraries, something like Fluid Strings/Perc/Keys/Harps and the ultimate goal: Fluid Bagpipes? Eventually a Fluid Orchestra would be great!


Definitely worth considering if there’s enough demand. It’s a LOT of recording time to capture all these dynamic layers and round robins. Fluid Bagpipes sounds like a good candidate for a Flourish release haha.


----------



## tritonely (Jun 25, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Definitely worth considering if there’s enough demand. It’s a LOT of recording time to capture all these dynamic layers and round robins.


I can imagine! With Woods (in comparison to brass) you even stepped up the amount of those RR and dynamics, awesome.



audioimperia said:


> Fluid Bagpipes sounds like a good candidate for a Flourish release haha.


Haha I think if you would release that industry-changing library, then bagpipes will be the new felt pianos!


----------



## tritonely (Jun 25, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Definitely worth considering if there’s enough demand.


And you will definitely have my $79/$99 for Fluid Strings! It would round of a nice bread & butter Fluid Orchestra


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2022)

tritonely said:


> And you will definitely have my $79/$99 for Fluid Strings! It would round of a nice bread & butter Fluid Orchestra


Fluid Shorts are already there; over at Performance Samples. Jasper’s even bringing volume 1 back.


----------



## davidson (Jun 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Fluid Shorts are already there; over at Performance Samples. Jasper’s even bringing volume 1 back.


Are all 3 'fluids' recorded in the same room?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2022)

davidson said:


> Are all 3 'fluids' recorded in the same room?


Yes:


----------



## davidson (Jun 25, 2022)

Well would you look at that. Just look at it.


----------



## tritonely (Jun 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Fluid Shorts are already there; over at Performance Samples. Jasper’s even bringing volume 1 back.


True, thought of those too! But the advantages are seperated unfortunately: vol 1 has (3) dynamics but no multiple speeds, and vol 2 has multiple speeds but only 1 dynamic. If AI and PS continu their Fluid path with Fluid Strings, then we will get multiple dynamics (even more than 3) and multiple speeds together in one patch. One can dream!


----------



## dts_marin (Jun 25, 2022)

Audio Imperia make Jasper's work more accessible to purists. Everyone is happy, except the purists.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2022)

Factchecking. Purist here. But I’m very happy. So no 100% score for that statement.


----------



## Crimzan (Jun 30, 2022)

Any chance of an ensemble patch being added?


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Fluid Shorts are already there; over at Performance Samples. Jasper’s even bringing volume 1 back.


What was the point of removing it in the first place?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2022)

LearningToCompose:) said:


> What was the point of removing it in the first place?


Ask the developer?


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ask the developer?


Maybe you knew. Had not heard he was bringing it back. 
I bought it on the "leaving the store" sale, and was also wondering back then why they removed it.
Great library that most even seems to prefer over Fluid Shorts 2.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2022)

LearningToCompose:) said:


> Maybe you knew. Had not heard he was bringing it back.
> I bought it on the "leaving the store" sale, and was also wondering back then why they removed it.
> Great library that most even seems to prefer over Fluid Shorts 2.


My guess is as good as yours… but these days the Pacific thread sometimes has copies of mister Blunk’s FB posts that IIRC are my main source for this rumour. Caspian and a Con Moto will also be brought back.


----------



## Limeopolis (Jul 5, 2022)

@audioimperia any chance of a full woodwinds library in the vein of areia?


----------



## Jackal_King (Jul 5, 2022)

Limeopolis said:


> @audioimperia any chance of a full woodwinds library in the vein of areia?


I was just thinking about Areia the other day. Last time AI commented on here about it, they mentioned about the Areia update this summer. Hopefully, it's this month.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Jul 6, 2022)

Limeopolis said:


> @audioimperia any chance of a full woodwinds library in the vein of areia?


A full woodwinds and brass libraries from AI and PS in the same space where fluid woods and brass were recorded will be amazing. Fingers crossed it will happen!


----------



## Remnant (Jul 7, 2022)

Any opinions on these by any one who purchased them and has used them a bit?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2022)

These woods have been recorded with a proper (=useful) attack, so you can really nail fast woodwind passages with them. In other words, they kind of excel at doing exactly what they’re meant for. I have merely tested them briefly, but am already impressed.


----------



## Remnant (Jul 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> These woods have been recorded with a proper (=useful) attack, so you can really nail fast woodwind passages with them. In other words, they kind of excel at doing exactly what they’re meant for. I have merely tested them briefly, but am already impressed.





doctoremmet said:


> These woods have been recorded with a proper (=useful) attack, so you can really nail fast woodwind passages with them. In other words, they kind of excel at doing exactly what they’re meant for. I have merely tested them briefly, but am already impressed.


Thanks for the input. I am leaning toward picking them up.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 7, 2022)

I like them better than the staccato articulations in the 8Dio Ostinato libraries. More crisp and great to build your own fast ostinato patterns. The 8Dio libraries though offer other pre-recorded and ostinati which work well too but especially for things that don't necessarily require lightning speed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2022)

I also have Jasper’s Angry Woodwinds, for the FF passages. And am looking forward to Pacific Woodwinds too. Most woodwind packages that aim to help you play faster ostinati kind of fail imho (looking at 8Dio Century Woodwind Ostinatos for instance) because the attack portion of the recordings is a bit “undefined” or mooshy? These AI ones seem to have been deliberately recorded in a way that makes them really suited to their task. Again - this may be me in my honeymoon phase… I haven’t REALLY put them to the test. But I can already tell I like them better than their brass brothers.


----------



## Remnant (Jul 7, 2022)

I just purchased. Let you all know what I think once I spend a little time with them.


----------



## Markastellor (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm leaning towards getting these too. Looking forward to your thoughts, Remnant.


----------



## Remnant (Jul 8, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> I'm leaning towards getting these too. Looking forward to your thoughts, Remnant.


I have played them a bit and like them. It is one of those libraries where the sound does not blow you away with its beauty, but I consider it more procedural. In other words, it really excels at playing fast woodwind Ostinatos and runs. Usually they get a little mushy sounding to me with samples, but these do a great job with them. Interface is refreshingly simple as well. Happy with the purchase, especially at the sale price.


----------



## Markastellor (Jul 9, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## tritonely (Jul 16, 2022)

I had much fun using random arpeggiated Fluid Woods (sort of aleatoric / particles engine / Stratus like) throughout my recent arrangement of Petit Biscuit's Sunset Lover. In the attachment are the solo'd tracks of all 5 instrument patches of Fluid Woods with ValhallaRoom reverb.


----------

